# What is the point of existence if god is not real?



## Danae102 (Aug 1, 2014)

I am a 21 year old female, former christian and wanted to know is living worth it. I am considered very unattractive to people and am always ostracized because of it and teased. I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

This is a question everyone has to answer for themselves, I'm afraid. 

Not everyone has the same purpose in life, and no matter how small some may be, it's always better then relying on an imaginary figure.


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll answer in two parts as is the number of issues I have read.

1. Giving up Christianity does not mean you have to give up the concept of God.

2. How we are viewed by others is often a result of how we see ourselves. (sounds harsh but less so once you understand how that works)

It's not easy living with constant criticism and having fear instilled on a daily basis. People who come out of Christianity with no other concept of life can be likened to "*Plato's Allegory of the Cave*" - Just You-tube it ... only a short presentation and worth watching a few different ones.

The low self-esteem is fully understandable and adds to making one less attractive to others. The good news is, that once you make it out of the cave, you only need give yourself time to adjust to the light. (again - search Allegory of the Cave/youtube)

For me - I have come to see myself as GOD and in that I really have no idea. It's just great to be free from oppressive ideals.

But lets go back to the GOD part. The mind *&^% with breaking away from the "fold" is that one feels a great sense of loss - abandonment ... distrust. "It's a lie?" Santa clause is not real OMG! - what to do???"

Trust me - your much better being out of the cave in basking in the light. What good is it living under such oppression - constant criticism yadda yadda - living under a false light that YOU yourself can not feel.

Coming out of the cave can be overwhelming though. Too much knowledge at once is like going into another cave. Try not to over think as the mind is as much a prison as the preconceptions it often spins.

Just trust me, when I say that it's not so hard to redefine your own interpretation of what GOD really is. That's the beauty of coming out of the cave. You will have more input to work with and most of all, you will actually feel the light.

For me - I see the cave exit as a portal to different realities, not just one exit for all. Don't get lost in the mental masturbation or right and wrong - but be sure to make your own decisions based on your own experiences and above all, take the time to feel amongst all that intensive thinking.

It can only get better once you have broken the chains. It's taken me many years to unlearn and brake the chains from my religious upbringing.

Best thing I ever did - Hang in there - the more you think for yourself at a pace you can process and start to heal ... Your going to see yourself in a light that no longer judges and your also going to become attractive to others ... Just don't turn back ... keep walking.

Your welcome to PM me - I know just how damaged people come out of the Christian Faith. Welcome to the Light.


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

I just link this version - The animation might be a little creepy being old fashioned - but I like the message in this presentation. Especially at the end.

"...better to be the poor servant of a poor master; than to endure anything rather than think as they do and live after their manner....." Then goes into the spirit of sharing such knowledge to help unchain others ... sadly, many like to debate and fight. Again - which is why I like this presentation. I find Atheism and other forms of rigid philosophies can be liken to another cave ... anytime our thoughts stop us from feeling and keep us churning.

here's that link:





All the best. No such thing as ugly in my book.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

It depends on what you mean,
If you are talking about it from a philosophical perspective thing - life after death, the overall 'goal' of this life and so on then i think that its up to you, what you make out of it, you set your beliefs instead of others telling you about right and wrong, you become the main protagonist instead of god, and of course to many it is very scary.


----------



## SneekySnee (Mar 25, 2015)

Danae102 said:


> I am a 21 year old female, former christian and wanted to know is living worth it. I am considered very unattractive to people and am always ostracized because of it and teased. I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


I get ostracised too. It is hard to tell you what the reason to live is but there are plenty of different things to live for. I'm assuming if you no longer believe in a god you don't believe in an afterlife either. If there was a god and an afterlife you would have infinite time which may sound good but there would be no reason to get anything done or bother doing anything if you had infinite time. The fact that life is precious can give you the motivation to fulfil you goals (but also make sure you are having fun throughout the journey). Death may sound like a grim prospect but you won't feel sad about being dead (you won't feel anything anymore) just make sure you have fun while you are here. You can find a feeling of meaning in many different things including doing something creative (it is easy to self publish so many different art forms these days), helping people (making a small difference to the world can feel good for a lot of people). The good thing about finding meaning without god is different things are good for cheering up different people. Some people find religion very comforting but others don't. If you decide that its up to you to make yourself happy and find meaning you can do it in your own way

I hope this helps


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Some people can't seem to function in life without having some sort of greater goal or purpose. I have long since come to terms with the fact that there is no purpose to life.

So why do I bother getting up in the morning?

Because even though I know that death means nothing to me, as I will be completely incapable of feeling or thinking anything, as long as I am alive and can still think and feel, I could never end my own life. Therefore I am 'forced' to live.

Since living is my chosen option out of two unpleasant options, I make my personal enjoyment and happiness my goal in life. Basically my life goal is to be as comfortable, stress-free, and pain-free as possible, it's all about me and what I want. Viva selfishness!

Now, that doesn't mean I act like a jerk and have no regard for others. I actually enjoy helping people and being nice. It makes me feel good, which goes back to my life goal of making me happy. Also, doing stuff I don't like, such as working, or household chores... they also contribute to my happiness in that I don't like being poor or living in a dirty house.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

If god doesn't exist, then life is all you have. Life has purpose and meaning in itself, no need to ask the question what the purpose or meaning of life is.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

Danae102 said:


> . I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


The point is that since there's no point, you make it whatever you want it to be. Do not pay attention to what others think, most people in the world will never amount to anything, and the world will keep on rolling with or without them.

Now that you know that you can do whatever you want take your pick, or not. Whatever it's fine. We are also about to enter the virtual reality era, how about escaping there? I bet it will be nice the first years, then it will become mainstream and the collective will turn it to ****.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

There is no point to exist. Life formed because it could and that is as close to a reason you can get. Something is, because it was possible to be. There is much beautify to be found in this world, and you don't need a god to see and experience it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Nihilism is inevitable once God is dead. 
Atleast for me it is.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Danae102 said:


> I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


I am very unattractive and treated like crap for it as well.

Anyway, good luck finding meaning in life as an atheist.

I heard one atheist in a debate state that he finds a lot of meaning and purpose in his gardening... Might work for you.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

nubly said:


> Sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not an option if you're an unattractive girl, unfortunately.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Danae102 said:


> ...and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


----------



## trencher (Jan 30, 2016)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Not an option if you're an unattractive girl, unfortunately.


respectfully disagree. generally speaking, men are pigs and will screw anything; animals, dead people... you name it.


----------



## trencher (Jan 30, 2016)

slices of ham...


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

There are thousands of things which make life worthwhile and give it all the meaning/point you can want. These are also things you can know with certainty exist rather than something faith based that you can't know exists, so is a gamble or waste of a thing to have as a point to your life.


----------



## fannie (Feb 5, 2016)

Most people still have some kind of beliefs despite their chosen 'faith'. My son is transgender. He believed in God and then hated Christians for how horrible they treated him from the church he attended with his grandparents (we teach in our home every type of religion; we support our kids in any choice of their beliefs). He went through the time of wondering if life is worth living after being bullied constantly, wondering why he was so different and why people were so cruel. He wondered what his future could be for a time. I told him repeatedly the same thing I want to send to you; life is about you and everything natural around you. Any other living person has his or her own bad moments and most times when they are cruel, it has nothing to do with you. It's unimportant. There are very few people in this world whom you can rely on and it may be only one or two. There is a lot to learn and so much to see in this life-while the moments are precious. You can still find love and others around you if you really look past the ones that want to be seen. This is a huge world and the wonder of it is a lifetime to take in. Happiness is not a bubble in one moment but a balance you find within yourself. My son is living a modest life doing nothing anyone would deem successful. But he's happy. He found someone fantastic to love and they spend moments in a very insignificant way. I know 21 is a difficult age to understand this but outer beauty really is so subjective. He has made peace with who he is and why people can still treat him the way they do. Life is worth living; it's up to you to find that. It really is what makes you you that makes you beautiful. If you met my family and outcast friends you would really understand this (smile). You just have to find it in yourself first.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Danae102 said:


> I am a 21 year old female, former christian and wanted to know* is living worth it*. I am considered very unattractive to people and am always ostracized because of it and teased. I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


Aren't there things you want to experience in life? Why give it up? Seems like a very small reason to just give up on living. Plenty of people have gone through sh*t and much more than just being unattractive and yet they still live. You just need to find your purpose in life, we can't give you that answer. There's a ton of things i want to do in life so i'm not just going to give it up even though i also have low self esteem.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why does existence need to have a purpose? Why does anything need to have a purpose? This is where humans get into trouble because we are always trying to figure out the meanings of things and projecting our emotions on to everything.

I have found that the more I decrease me ego the more comfortable I am with the meaninglessness of life and the more I am focused on the moment instead of some grand purpose. 

I only wish it hadn't taken until middle age to realize this.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Why does existence need to have a purpose? Why does anything need to have a purpose? This is where humans get into trouble because we are always trying to figure out the meanings of things and projecting our emotions on to everything.
> 
> I have found that the more I decrease me ego the more comfortable I am with the meaninglessness of life and the more I am focused on the moment instead of some grand purpose.
> 
> I only wish it hadn't taken until middle age to realize this.


Indeed focusing on the moment and actually living in the here and now is much more important that focusing on what is to be or purpose in things which probably isn't even there. It's healthier to live more in the moment as well which typically leads to an increase in happiness. Constantly thinking about things like sin and judgement as so commonly pushed by religions is arguably as unhealthy as it is unproductive.


----------



## onyxx (Dec 14, 2016)

It's up to you if you want to continue with this life or not. If you don't want to, don't. If you want to, stay. And the point of life? Who's to know...


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

To make your parents happy. You are their number 1 concern, and they want you to be happy.



Danae102 said:


> I am a 21 year old female, former christian and wanted to know is living worth it. I am considered very unattractive to people and am always ostracized because of it and teased. I am starting to think whats the point in living if i have to suffer with so much ridicule and have no purpose in life since god doesn't exist. SERIOUS ANSWERS PLEASE....


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

> What is the point of existence if god is not real?


You create the meaning for your existence. Even if God were real, maybe Christian ideologies aren't exactly what God would want us to practice. Or maybe God is indifferent. Who knows. It can be debated forever and ever.

aaaaand another relevant quote, this time from Game of Thrones:



> Never forget what you are. The rest of the world will not. Wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt you.


And personally, I think that people who are picked on growing up have the potential to become the strongest adults, the people who make change in the world. The truth is, it will take some bruising and battering to become wise and to feel free.


----------

